

Data Driven Hiring: How RJMetrics Hired an Assistant - robertjmoore
http://info.rjmetrics.com/blog/bid/52535/Data-Driven-Hiring-Hiring-an-Assistant

======
badclient
If you were deriding some executives it'd be another thing. But I'd steer
clear of mocking the little guy on your corporate blog.

I know it isn't your intention but your somewhat mocking commentary at some of
those candidates may be taken in a bad way and reek elitist - neither
qualities you really want to project as a founder, imo.

Example: _Computer illiteracy wasn't one of the job requirements._

A kinder way to state this would be "We really need someone who is proficient
with the computer."

~~~
robertjmoore
Noted, thanks!

------
angdis
People are so sick of filling out insipid job application forms these days
(only to never hear back anything), you can't blame someone for not taking it
seriously every time. The situation is probably far worse for admin assistant
jobs.

However, I applaud that you took the time to put together a simple project
assignment to evaluate candidates and then used that as a basis for a phone
screen.

